# Canon 580EX II with Lightsphere Collapsible Inverted Dome Diffuser



## fifowarehouse (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
Iâ€™m interested to buy Gary Fong Lightsphere Collapsible Inverted Dome Diffuser for my 580EX II flash. 

Can I have your thoughts on this diffuser?

Thanks
D


----------



## kennykodak (Oct 13, 2011)

i believe that it is going to cut a lot of light but would okay for close-ups or higher ISO's.


----------



## AKCalixto (Oct 13, 2011)

As a portable light modifier, I prefer the LumiQuest ProMax System since it gives more control of the light.


----------



## Cornershot (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely overrated. Works ok if you've got walls and ceiling nearby since it splashes light in all directions. But bouncing the flash off the walls and ceiling actually works better and without the hit in power. Doesn't really work at all if you're outside or working in a big room with really tall ceilings and no walls close by.


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2011)

Like most tools, the Lightsphere isn't a fix-all. In the right environment it's fabulous. Being collapsible, you can just leave on on your 580 and roll it back when it's not being useful. 

At events I use the GaryFong WhaleTail diffuser on a 5DII/580exII 24-105 f4/is and the GaryFong collapsible on a 1D4/580exII 70-200 f/2.8is. 

Their usefulness is limited just a little by the fact that you lose a lot of your flash output. But with nice clean high iso files this can be offset by bumping iso up to 800 or 1600 and shooting big apertures, but the killer accessory is a Quantum T3 external battery. The T3 has two outputs (two 580's....) and has power capacity that leaves me shaking my head in happy disbelief. It's a BIG step up from the excellent original Quantum Turbo. 

With the support of an external power source, GaryFong Lightspheres are an indispensable accessory for event/news shooters. Just learn it's strengths & weaknesses and know when to leave it in the bag.

Paul Wright


----------

